# Flash Drive not working...



## TechReader (Oct 12, 2010)

hi guys,

my friend tried to insert any kind of flash drives in her laptop usb port, all of the flash drive that she inserted was not working. But when I insert all of the flash drives that she was previously inserted on her laptop all of the flash drives was working properly in my laptop, her laptop and my laptop is the same brand. so i can't find the problem... can you help me guys for this problem?... pls..


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

insert the drive, go to disk management and if if shows there, just assign a drive letter. 

right click my computer, click on manage, click on disk management. It should show in the right column


----------



## TechReader (Oct 12, 2010)

That's my one of my problem... it doesn't show in My Computer to change the letter of the drive. what I need to do?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's not listed in Device Manager, it may be a hardware issue. Check to see if the drive is listed in the BIOS.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

TechReader said:


> That's my one of my problem... it doesn't show in My Computer to change the letter of the drive. what I need to do?


Did you try what I suggested? What I suggested is what you do if not listed in my computer. It is one possible fix


----------



## TechReader (Oct 12, 2010)

*Sobeit* I can't try your suggestion, because if I insert a flash drive to the USB port of her laptop her portable can't detect it and no drive letter displaying at disk management.

Is there any solution for that?...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Drives can be listed in Disk Management without drive letters. That was his point for checking. If it's listed without a drive letter, you can take action to correct it. If it's not listed in Disk Management, there is a hardware issue.

Does the drive work on another PC?


----------



## TechReader (Oct 12, 2010)

Ahhh... ok *Dogg* :grin:, name of the flash drive as well as the letter doesn't show at the disk management and yes the dirve is working at the other PC. I think you are right, it is hardware issue.

Can you suggest solution for this *Dogg*?...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

to clarify - every row in the right column of disk management should have a drive letter. You did not have any extra rows without drive letters? 


If no extra rows - what operating system on that computer? Any problems with other usb devices? 

It could be the usb ports see the following for a couple of possible fixes for xp. 

USB port may stop working after you remove or insert a USB device


----------

